# Araç / taşıt



## FlyingBird

in my opinion 'araç' is used only for cars,trucks,bikes etc,everything except aerial and water vehicle while 'taşıt' can mean every possible vehicle like planes,boats,ships,helicopters,cars,truck etc.

But also 'araç' can mean tool.

I really have no idea,am i correct or it's meaning is different?

thank you in advance


----------



## ancalimon

araç and taşıt can both be used for any vehicle. You have to know the roots to understand the logic behind words.


taşıt < taşımak.  taşımak: to carry

In case of of two different meanings of araç. I have my own ideas but they are not accepted as correct. I haven't yet seen anyone who tried to find a meaningful explanation to these.

"araç" meaning "tool" might be related with "ara" which is related with "intermediary" (aracı) as in the thing that's between the human and the thing that he is trying to do.

"araç" meaning "vehicle" might be related with "ara" meaning "space, area, distance" as in you use a vehicle to cover distance - or maybe "ara" meaning "to seek, to search, to search for". These meanings might also be related with the Turkic word "araba" (car) which I think originally roughly meant something like "the tool used for finding places to settle in" and/or "the thing used to cover long distances".


----------



## jcpjcp

They are completely interchangable.


----------



## FlyingBird

how would you say sentences below:

here is my try

air vehicles (hava taşıtları/araçları)
land vehicles (arazi taşıtları/araçları)
sea vehicles (deniz taşıtları/araçları)


Am i correct?


----------



## ancalimon

All of them are correct. 

land vehicles : kara taşıtları

This is better because we usually use arazi for "owned land" or "rugged land" (as is land with no road).


----------



## FlyingBird

İ didn't want to open new topic for this small question, but how would you say 'carriage' in Turkish?

http://www.wittistanbul.com/magazin...7/horse-carriage-princes-islands-istanbul.jpg

Checked even wikipedia but without results in Turkish.


----------



## ancalimon

Fayton

Binek arabası (saddle beast car)

At arabası (horse car)


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Fayton
> 
> Binek arabası (saddle beast car)
> 
> At arabası (horse car)


İ never heard for binek arabası but i heard for fayton and at arabası.

So which one is most used between them if i want to say carriage?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> İ never heard for binek arabası but i heard for fayton and at arabası.
> 
> So which one is most used between them if i want to say carriage?



If it's being pulled by a horse, it would be "at arabası". If it's a carriage that looks like a tourist attraction, it would be "fayton".


----------

